# Old Tyco Lambo won't go forward



## 4300 (Jan 10, 2010)

I have an old 9.6v Tyco RC Lamborghini. Several years ago, the car quit going forward. Reverse works fine, the controller seems to be working fine; the controllers LED light up when squeezing the trigger, steering works fine in either direction. Anyone have any ideas on what the problem might be and how to go about fixing it?


----------



## thirdplace (Nov 30, 2005)

Tyco is pretty cheap stuff. The problem is more then likely on the board.
You could maybe, switch the motor wires and not have reverse. Only forward


----------



## 4300 (Jan 10, 2010)

thirdplace said:


> Tyco is pretty cheap stuff. The problem is more then likely on the board.
> You could maybe, switch the motor wires and not have reverse. Only forward


The problem with that is that the car has a "turbo" function, in other words it has 2 forward speeds. I'm not sure if that would still work if I did that. It also has some sentimental value and I'd like to, if possible, get it back in working order. Aside from breaking out the multi meter and testing components one by one, is there any place on the board I should look?


----------



## thirdplace (Nov 30, 2005)

Yeah. Reverse would be forward. No more turbo function.
If I remember years ago. These cars had a board in them. Most RC on Hobby Talk is more Hiteck. Not sure if anyone here can help you with it or not. 
Good Luck Richard T


----------



## TamiyaKing (Nov 14, 2008)

I had an old tyco bandit that did that and there is a transistor on the board that shorted out,but its been soooo long i cant remember.


----------



## shintastrife (Apr 26, 2009)

follow the wires for form the motor to the board and start there just follow the lines on the board to got to the motor wires its a few hours wasted in a sense but its about all you can do next to finding one that works and rip the board out of it.


----------

